# .
!

     .
      ,   0% :
	1.   
	2.  
	3. CMR (  /, /  ,

	4.     
	5.      - :
	-       
	-   /           - 
	-        

      , ,          .

 :
	1. 30.09.2019  1 8.3    "   "              0%
	2.    4   ,   1010421
	3.  1          ,
	 - 3  2019 

       ,   

   -,      ,      ,      ,   //   ?   ?
            ,  ?   ?    /?   ?

----------


## 13

.       :

----------


## Nyctea

! 
     .
   ,    01.10.2018    (     
      .  .), 
      .
  .    .
 :yes: 
 1.3  165

----------


## food-list

> ,      ,


    ,   ,    ,    /.

----------

!   ,     ,     )))   ,   ))

----------

> ! 
>      .
>    ,    01.10.2018    (     
>       .  .), 
>       .
>   .    .
> 
>  1.3  165


       "   "   ,   .     ,   ,    ?    ,        ?

----------


## Nyctea

!  :Smilie: 
 ,     ,    . 
   -  .
    .  :Smilie:

----------


## food-list

> "   "   ,   .

----------


## ananasik-s

> 


        "   "   :  .     : 600712092019N00405 -     ?   12.09.2019    ?

----------


## ananasik-s

> 


 ,          - , ,   ,   , . ,        ?

----------


## food-list

> ,          - , ,   ,   , . ,        ?


       /

----------


## ananasik-s

,      -  ,  25-     .

----------

> ! 
>      .
>    ,    01.10.2018    (     
>       .  .), 
>       .
>   .    .
> 
>  1.3  165


 ,          ? ?

----------

> ! 
>      .
>    ,    01.10.2018    (     
>       .  .), 
>       .
>   .    .
> 
>  1.3  165


 . 
 " ()  ()  ,           -    ,    ..."   ", ..  , /  ..  .  . 
 ?    ?

----------

,  :
  1.3  165  :
" ()  ()  ,           -    ,    ..."   ", ..  , /  ..  .  . 
 ?    ?

----------


## food-list

> ?   ?


  .     .

----------

> .     .


    ,    - ,     ().      . 
      ,   , ,   ,

----------

#14  #15   , .. ,       .   .                  .   . ,     -          (  ..).       -    /.  /    " ".
     ,     ,     ,     ,  .

----------

